
Ask HN: Why aren't civics skills tested on exams like the SAT or GRE? - hhs
Serious question: Why aren&#x27;t civics skills tested on the SAT or GRE?  Is it because they&#x27;re irrelevant or is it something else?
======
ktpsns
Maybe because these tests are not for obtaining a particular citizenship but
for ensuring a certain level of knowledge (in English, math, etc)

~~~
hhs
Makes sense. And you write, "for ensuring a certain level of knowledge (in
English, math, etc)". I wonder if there are countries where there's a section
for civics skills to ensure there's a certain level of knowledge in this.

------
probinso
Because our education in this space is significantly lacking and no one would
be able to get into college

------
jimmyvalmer
There should also be questions about personal wellness and business ethics.

